# Msi afterburner



## pramudit (Jan 21, 2012)

Can we msi afterburner to overclock any company(like asus) gfx card or it is specifically for msi card...?
Also is there any other alternative to overclock gfx card with voltage tweaking...?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes you can use it to overclock cards of other brands too.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 21, 2012)

You can use RivaTuner.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 21, 2012)

I currently use riva tuner only but it doesn't have option to tweak voltage...


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 23, 2012)

I am having the same issue with every single OCing program....for some reason the Radeon 5850 will NOT let me OC the voltage at all....any suggestions? I am getting so frustrated.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

Your card might not be supporting voltage tweak....


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 25, 2012)

try easy tune if you hace gigabyte motherboard and msi kombuster!

Following is a good list for overclocking utility
GPU:
Nvidia Official :Tune Centre
AMD:Catalyst/AMD Overdrive
3RD PARTY
MSI AFTERBURNER
MSI kombuster
Riva Tuner
Sapphire Trixxx
Gigabyte OC Guru/Easy Tune
Monitoring Tool:
Prime95
GPU-Z/CPU-Z


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2012)

I can add some to this 

EVGA Precision and Asus Smart Doctor


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 30, 2012)

ya EVGA Precision ..i missed it its a decent one thanx@topgear
dunno much about ASUS Smart Doc though!


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ you're welcome 



Dissolution said:


> I am having the same issue with every single OCing program....for some reason the Radeon 5850 will NOT let me OC the voltage at all....any suggestions? I am getting so frustrated.



one our member ( can't remember the name ) was able to fix this by updating mobo bios - I know it sounds weird but it actually did work for him


----------

